# Newborn Cosleeping and Memory Foam Question



## pcasylum (May 29, 2006)

Hello all! I need opinions, please! I'm expecting our 4th this fall, and although we are cosleeping vets (lol), I'm having a major dilemma. We currently have a motionless softsided waterbed - it looks like a regular mattress and is softer than a regular mattress, although much much firmer than a traditional waterbed. However, I still wouldn't put an infant in it. I had it last baby also, and when he was born I slept with him in my daughter's regular bed and she went to the toddler bed for the months we were in it. (Same room - she thought it was cool lol)

While that is definitely an option again, I have been increasingly uncomfortable in our bed anyhow, so I've been looking at other mattresses. I found a decent deal on a king size memory foam mattress, but I'm concerned about the mattress being too soft or conforming to an infant's face and causing suffocation. (Offgassing is not a concern because no matter what mattress I get I will purchase a mattress wrap)

Any thoughts or experiences from moms with memory foam mattresses? Should I just get a "regular" mattress?


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a memory foam mattress and co-sleep with our DS (well now he sleeps mostly in his side cared crib at night, which has a natural latex mattress) but for the first 3 months he slept in the bed with us.

Anyway the memory foam only squish down right were there is weight and it is not that much. So DS was fine as he was not heavy enough to cause it to indent at all. It is hard to explain but I would suggest going to a store and lying on a mattress and seeing how it works.

Also I think it is great because during the day if I nurse DS to sleep on our bed I can move away and get up without bouncing him all over the place, the mattress does not transfer motion at all.


----------



## ameliasmama (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 

Also I think it is great because during the day if I nurse DS to sleep on our bed I can move away and get up without bouncing him all over the place, the mattress does not transfer motion at all.









We have a memory foam mattress too, and this was the best part about it! We never had any trouble with ours besides the fact that DD likes it a little too much, we may never get her out!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ameliasmama* 
We have a memory foam mattress too, and this was the best part about it! We never had any trouble with ours besides the fact that DD likes it a little too much, we may never get her out!









Totally agreed!

(We also have been co-sleeping with our 3mo on a bed that has a memory foam topper. We checked with our MW about the safety and she said it should be just fine.)


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

i HIGHLY recommend temporpedic! I have a bed and it sure helps when you're back hurts from mom duties and don't worry about it being too soft. My son doesn't sink down it it nearly as far as he does in a "normal" bed. It actually is closer to that of a crib mattress, only much more comfortable.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

We have one and I always thought it felt firmer for her than our old mattress. I've not had any problems co sleeping with it.


----------



## chekhovgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepNumber97245* 
i HIGHLY recommend temporpedic! I have a bed and it sure helps when you're back hurts from mom duties and don't worry about it being too soft. My son doesn't sink down it it nearly as far as he does in a "normal" bed. It actually is closer to that of a crib mattress, only much more comfortable.

I agree. I think cosleeping in a Tempurpedic is much better than a regular bed!


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Mine actually does worry me a little because I have seen ds put his face straight down into it, and it kind of gives a little around his nose. It is pretty scary for me to see, and I have to think that he wouldn't do that on a really firm non-tempurpedic.


----------



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

We've been sleeping on a king-size memory foam mattress since DD was born, she's now one and it's been fine. What I really like about it is she doesn't feel us move around. We can roll all over and she doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

The only thing that concerns me is that memory foam is made from polyurethane with is highly flammable, so to legally sell them, they need to be covered with extra flame retardents (PBDE).

The off gassing of the chemical mattress is one thing, give it some time, cover it with a topper etc. But the flame retardents don't vanish.

This is from wikiepedia "Since 1998, there have been concerns raised about the safety of PBDEs after Swedish scientists noticed substances related to PentaBDE were accumulating in human breast milk."

Remember that most bedding has flame retardents on it, although memory foam has MORE. There is a website that sells mattress that do not contain flame retardents AT ALL. Check out www.kidbean.com .

I also read that IKEA sells PBDE free mattresses, although I did see one say it complies with california TB 117, which means it IS flame retardant. I contacted ikea to find out more....

Here is the link about PBDEfrom wikipedia.

Sorry, I don't mean to be a downer, I just though you should know. Please don't flame me.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

We recently bought a natural latex mattress. Cheaper than memory foam, oh so comfy, and no off-gassing worries! Soft but not sink-in soft. Springy, so easy to move around/turn over. Barely any motion transfer.







Love it!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Another Tempurpedic family here. Love it.


----------

